# MV Oloibiri



## djbarker (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all, does anubody know of the whereabouts on the good ship Oloibiri? I left her off Bonny where she was to become an FPSO.....seems like an eternity ago!!! Just wanting to know for nopstalgic reasons because I blame the onset of grey hair on her!!! (EEK)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi DJB,

There is a reference to a ship of this name at the following URL - don't know if it is the same one though: http://www.hb.hr/shipyards_uljanik_reference2.htm 

There is also a thread on this site you should check out: http://shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1332 

Try a google search using the following search criteria "Oloibiri ship -nigeria" - the "-nigeria" bit is optional but there is a place of the same name in Nigeria that you will get as well without it.

Regards,


----------



## djbarker (Jan 17, 2006)

Good spot Brian, thank you..... (Thumb)

David


----------



## Davy Irvine (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re MT Oloibiri*

Yes it did go to Nigeria as a storage unit. I was there for two three month trips as Lecky.That thing must have been a nightmare to sail on deep sea.
Dont know what happened to it eventually.
Attached a photo of us approaching in the chopper. Let the sentence begin.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

David

Do a Google search with FPSO Oloibiri and several sites come up


----------



## alyn (Dec 24, 2006)

as of 2004 she was still operating as an fso off nigeria. i was unfortunate to be tug assist working with her, not a happy experience.regds alyn


----------



## Ron Strike (Jan 9, 2006)

Davy Irvine said:


> Yes it did go to Nigeria as a storage unit. I was there for two three month trips as Lecky.That thing must have been a nightmare to sail on deep sea.
> Dont know what happened to it eventually.
> Attached a photo of us approaching in the chopper. Let the sentence begin.


I did sail deep sea on it as a Lecky - you are right, it was a nightmare!


----------



## horhe1976 (Jun 3, 2009)

djbarker said:


> Hi all, does anubody know of the whereabouts on the good ship Oloibiri? I left her off Bonny where she was to become an FPSO.....seems like an eternity ago!!! Just wanting to know for nopstalgic reasons because I blame the onset of grey hair on her!!! (EEK)


I was working on Fso Oloibiri till i was kidnapped on May 1st 2007...after that she was towed to Escravos, after that in Lagos...that is last from 2010...ive heard rumors that she was sold to some Pakistanis...(Thumb)


----------



## BlueScouse (Nov 7, 2010)

I sailed on the thing as a cadet on the maiden voyage.
Supposed to join it for my first trip after my cadetship.
Went sick instead,sent to a bulker,thank God.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Known as the "Oily Biro" as i recall.


----------



## R798780 (Oct 27, 2004)

a.k.a. Oily Boily. Early days a.k.a. The Jolly Green Giant, particularly by Bernie Gilby.

I was there 2 trips '76 and '77 while trading for Shell, then late '83 on station at Pennington, Nigeria.


----------



## Daz1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello, just tagging on to this blog. Late I know!
I was on the FPSO Oloibiri, based in the Pennington field from 2000 to 2003 with Oceaneering. Chevron Texaco were running it at the time with an Italian team and Smit had the tug contract.
After 2003 there were a lot of contract changes after a few local issues that caused Oceaneering to pull out and hand the SBM service contract over to a local contract &#55357;&#56853;. Around 2007 the Oloibiri that was way over due for hdry dock, was sold to an Indian Company where it basically ended.
Pennington finally no longer need a storage tanker as the cargo could be received directly from Funiwa.
I am sure that it was not everyone's vessel of choice but I have some great memories of my time onboard (not entering or leaving the country).
I hope that this helps you.

All the Best!

Darren


----------



## Deeps47 (May 5, 2021)

djbarker said:


> Hi all, does anubody know of the whereabouts on the good ship Oloibiri? I left her off Bonny where she was to become an FPSO.....seems like an eternity ago!!! Just wanting to know for nopstalgic reasons because I blame the onset of grey hair on her!!! (EEK)


----------



## Deeps47 (May 5, 2021)

Here she is in 87 ish, in all here glory????


----------



## Deeps47 (May 5, 2021)

djbarker said:


> Hi all, does anubody know of the whereabouts on the good ship Oloibiri? I left her off Bonny where she was to become an FPSO.....seems like an eternity ago!!! Just wanting to know for nopstalgic reasons because I blame the onset of grey hair on her!!! (EEK)


----------



## Deeps47 (May 5, 2021)

Here she is.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Deeps47 said:


> Here she is.


These guys invented the term "budgie smugglers"


----------



## Deeps47 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## helgex (Oct 21, 2009)

djbarker said:


> Hi all, does anubody know of the whereabouts on the good ship Oloibiri? I left her off Bonny where she was to become an FPSO.....seems like an eternity ago!!! Just wanting to know for nopstalgic reasons because I blame the onset of grey hair on her!!! (EEK)


Check out Robin des Bois: Oloibiri was deflagged from Nigeria to St. Kitts, renamed Olo and beached in Bangladesh for demolition on June 22, 2015.
See: https://robindesbois.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/shipbreaking40.pdf


----------



## gggroupie21 (Dec 20, 2021)

Oloibiri. IMO 7517882. Ex tanker converted to Floating, Production, Storage and Offloading unit (FPSO) and used in the offshore oilfields in Nigeria. Length 332 m, 38,984 t. Deflagged from Nigeria to St. Kitts and Nevis for her last voyage as Olo. Classification society American Bureau of Shipping. Built in 1976 in Pula (Croatia) by Uljanik for Texaco Overseas. In late 2014 Nigerian National Petroleum Corporation (NNPC) is renewing its fleet and put the 2 old FPSO Tuma and Oloibiri, then laid up in Lagos, for sale. On June 22, Oloibiri was beached for demolition in Bangladesh. Tuma had arrived there some times earlier as Zuma. 380 $ per ton.


----------

